
Google may kill Chrome ad blockers - CDSlice
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/google-killing-chrome-ad-blockers,38498.html
======
CDSlice
If this happens it will be the straw that breaks the camel's back and makes me
switch to Firefox. There is no way I'm giving up uBlock Origin.

------
skilled
Been on the homepage multiple times this week.

